# NURSERY RHYMES GONE WRONG ... clean alternatives to well known rhymes. Please add your own.



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2017)

Jack and Jill went up the hill
Each had a dollar and a quarter.
Jill came down with $2.50
I don't think they went after water.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2017)

21st Century Nursery Rhymes # 8

Little Jack Horner sat in the corner
Of a fashionable eatery
When his food arrived in its design contrived
He said “What’s this supposed to be?”

http://www.peculiar-poetry.com/paul-curtis/short/nursery-rhyme-parodies/


----------

